# Flower Identification Help



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yea, the pic it fine, but I don't know what the plant is, maybe someone else in here has an idea? Do you have a local nursery you could take the pic too or a sample?


----------



## blackhawkpillc (May 13, 2008)

Yes, I called my local farm store and they said they had a book they could try to match it up with.The plant comes up in my garden every year. I never thought about calling a nursery though. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It's called Hairy Galinsoga (Galinsoga ciliata). 

It is native to South America, and is on the invasive species list here in the US.

It is called guascas in Colombia where it is used in cooking.


----------



## blackhawkpillc (May 13, 2008)

Thanks so much Walliebee! I finally know what I'm up against. It looks like its a hard weed to get rid off. Next step find out how to knock it out without killing my corn and bees in the process. Anymore advice is greatly appreciated! Thanks again Walliebee!


----------



## blackhawkpillc (May 13, 2008)

Do you think flame weeding would be my best bet?


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Flame weeding works best when the seeds have just germinated, or are in the two leaf stage. 

I don't know if you're growing organic, but a broad leaf herbicide can be used on the Galinsoga and would not harm corn as it is a monocot (grass). 

I don't know of any herbicides that would be harmful to the bees if they are used as labeled.

Once the corn is knee high, I would guess it would out grow any Galinsoga plants that germinate.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Atrazine is used a lot around here on corn. If you’re not going organic this stuff will do the job. Be very careful though. It’s some nasty stuff.

Group III. Relatively Nonhazardous: These materials can be applied with little harm to bees. Regardless, follow label instructions. 

Relatively Non-Toxic
atrazine (tech) (AAtrex*) 

http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/2000/2161.html


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

As weeds go, it's not too bad, pull, hoe, and rototill would be my plan.


----------



## blackhawkpillc (May 13, 2008)

Great advice! Thanks for all the great sugestions! I'm now confident on taking on this weed with no harm to the corn or bees.


----------



## FishmanMike (Sep 13, 2008)

*weeds*

24d will kill broadleaf weeds and will not hurt your corn at all. It is very cheep also:thumbsup:


----------

